# Wanted: Cancun week 3 +/- [Jan 18-28]



## Brokenjeep (Dec 27, 2018)

Somewhat flexible, in Cancun (and areas around) from the 18th to 28th and looking for one or two places to stay.  If you have extra points, please contact me with offers.  First couple days its 4p then 3p for the remainder.  Week 3 would be ideal but open to offers.
Thanks!


----------



## 1sue01 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have the “Club Sunset Ocean Spa Hotel”  Kukulcán Boulevard Km. 3.5 
Zona Hotelera Cancún, Quintana Roo 77500 Mexico 998-8487170 

2 bedroom starting on Jan 19 for 7 nights. $700 for the unit but it’s all inclusive so an additional $90 a day per adult would need to be paid to hotel.


----------



## Brokenjeep (Dec 30, 2018)

1sue01 said:


> I have the “Club Sunset Ocean Spa Hotel”  Kukulcán Boulevard Km. 3.5
> Zona Hotelera Cancún, Quintana Roo 77500 Mexico 998-8487170
> 
> 2 bedroom starting on Jan 19 for 7 nights. $700 for the unit but it’s all inclusive so an additional $90 a day per adult would need to be paid to hotel.


Hi Sue, thank you very much for your reply.  I looked into the hotel but that 90pp is a bit of a killer and brings it out to $280/night where I have found it on for $205/night on tripadvisor.  I will do a little more looking into the property, thanks again!  Cam


----------



## jules54 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Brokenjeep (Jan 13, 2019)

I have secured a place to stay 18-24th!


----------



## flexible (Jan 18, 2019)

I am holding a reservation for 24-28 as we discussed. Please reply to the PM I just sent.


----------

